# The DaMayor~RFL~Phase II~Journal IX~Saga



## DaMayor (Sep 27, 2010)

*The Salutation*

Greeting, Salutations and a Hardy Halibut welcome to yet another inspiring account of DaMayor's ongoing success with the much acclaimed *Rapid Fat Loss *diet, aka _PSMF_ for you old~schoolers. Our goal is to provide useful information and statistics regarding diet and training, balanced with a good amount of generalized ranting and regular dose of complete and utter nonsensical babble. With this said, crack a can of Tuna or pour yourself a stiff protein shake, kick back and enjoy the show.

*The Stats*

At present, I have not weighed in, nor have I taken any measurements...that could be considered applicable to this diet. I will not be concerned with "weight" until I have re-established a training routine and have completed the first week of (this phase of) the diet. After making this transition, which will be more of a warm-up for both diet and training, I will post specific numbers and go from there.
I will be going into this phase as a category III dieter for at least the first four weeks. (Built, don't ask me "why 4 weeks?"....it just sounded good) Since, during my last weeks of PSMF (phase I), I was at what I considered a questionable "weight" prior to taking on Category II, I am pretty sure that it will be safe to go with Cat III at this time. We'll just play this by ear for the short term.

Basic Macros......Maximum of 20 grams of fat, Max. of 20 grams of Carbs, Minimum of 160 grams Protein, Minimum Caloric intake 860 Calories per day.

Welcome!  
Feel free to ask any questions, add comments, and/or make any of your usual slanderous claims. I am DaMayor, and you cannot hurt me.......My wife has already threatened to pack up and leave if I "take that diet to extremes" again. I told her to start packin'. *LET'S DO DIS!*


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 27, 2010)

*Day One~Projected Macro's*

*884 Calories, 10.8g Fat, 3.8g Carbs., 185.0g Protein.*

While I understand that these numbers are not a great source of entertainment, this is where I will need to be for the next few weeks. In an attempt to avoid putting any of you into a coma, I will from time to time offer a description of the foods from which these numbers came, and may go as far as describing the prep. involved. (These techniques to be offered via my soon-to-be-released cookbook) 
Otherwise, as my dear friend Lyle would say, BUY THE BOOK!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 27, 2010)

looking forward to seeing the workouts and more importantly the food, im expecting big things as you own a restaurant and all that, do you think it would pass the Gordon Ramsey test lol


----------



## JennyB (Sep 27, 2010)

All I have to say is BLAH !! That was a tough day .. not looking forward to that workout again .. Giver buddy !!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 28, 2010)

davegmb said:


> looking forward to seeing the workouts and more importantly the food, im expecting big things as you own a restaurant and all that, do you think it would pass the Gordon Ramsey test lol



The workout(s) will be pretty repetitive, actually. I will be doing a moderately heavy, full body routine like I did before, and will try not to go after any PR's in the process. I think this may have slowed my progress torwards the end of my first bout with this diet. Probably something like the following:

Lat Pulls 3X8~10
Seated Rows (Alternate between close grip cable and seated Nautilus type
DB Press or other press movement, such as Nautilus incline/hammer
Leg Press (weeks 1 and 2 then foe warm-up only...if at all)
Squats
Leg Extensions
Deads/Rack Pulls

I expect that my main challenge(s) will be psychological this time around. Followed by the low energy levels....I'll go so far as to say that it is the strict, oftentimes mundane diet and the intentionally controlled training (with *minimal* energy) that make RFL/PSMF such a challenge. But fortunately, the results are worth the discipline.

Speaking of diet challenges, it seems that DaMayor's abuse of high carb foods for the past couple of months has created a little issue that was not an issue in the past. *CRAVINGS*. They got me last night....but we'll get this under control vey soon.


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2010)

4 weeks is a long time to be on this diet, but you get the carb-up on the weekend right?


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 28, 2010)

katt said:


> 4 weeks is a long time to be on this diet, but you get the carb-up on the weekend right?



Oh, I'll be on the diet for at least eight weeks, the four week period will just determine whether I will change over to Category II or not. So, to answer your question, I won't be doing any refeeds for a while....although I will have at least one of the two "free meals" that that book recommends. I only went with one the first time around, and it seemed to work well enough.


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah,,, it seems with me, on any diet or cutting plan, as long as I have that one meal, it makes it all better for the next week.   Probably all mental


----------



## JennyB (Sep 28, 2010)

Day Two buddy !! LETS GIVER


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 28, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Day Two buddy !! LETS GIVER



Well, kinda day one for me....I sort of screwed up last night. Not terribly, mind you, but not exactly where I should have been .


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay, so I just wrote a very lengthy and detailed post....and now it is gone.

Anyhoo....*Today's Food Intake*
*899Calories, 15.7g Fat, 8.2g Carbs, 177.6g Protein *

*The Workout*

Short and sweet....I ain't typing in the numbers again.

*The Scale*

Not re-typing the rant either.....I'm fat. I've gained seventeen pounds. I'll diet. I'll get un-fat.

*Quick Notes*

I think I might consider increasing my minimum fat intake from 20g per day to 30g per day....this I will do in order to broaden my food choices. If this proves to be too much of a deterrent, I will drop back down to 20G/day.

*A Question Unrelated to my diet*

I have mentioned, casually, and usually with humor, writing a cookbook. However, this may be a _serious_ endeavor in the near future. In all honesty, there are thousands of cookbooks and recipes that *claim* to be PSMF compatable, but are not. So, with this in mind, I ask you.....what do you have the most difficulty with when trying to put together RFL-friendly meals? The main dish? The sides? The condiments? Macros? While I have a good idea of how I want to address this project, I'd really like to hear from those who have followed this sort of diet strictly and properly....as opposed to all of those yahoo's who claim to follow a low-carb plan, but aren't even close. Whatcha think?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 28, 2010)

My biggest problem is taste, I eat the same thing every day just alternate between tuna and chicken. So tips on how to keep it low carb but actually taste worth eating would be a big one for me.

Well that and I have problem with things that require lots of things in them anything over 4 and I skip it. Of if I have to watch it cook more than 30-40 minutes, oven time is cool though.

Sign me up, I'll buy one.


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a great idea...  there's always room for one more cookbook


----------



## JennyB (Sep 28, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, kinda day one for me....I sort of screwed up last night. Not terribly, mind you, but not exactly where I should have been .



You need to message me when your going to fall off the wagon Mr.  We are in the same boat and my calories are virtually cut in half .. so CHEERS to day 2 tomorrow


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 28, 2010)

waves im in to see the change

btw took me forever to realize that the PSMF was the rapid loss book . i was confuzzled. thank god im pretty


**edit ***

cook book that will have fast meals or micro meals for those that are like me working 10 hours to 12 hours .  also i will be starting this soon as well so will follow ur lead. any tips real fast . and if ur elite member the book is there too ~ under elite member only ...so it pays for itself


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 29, 2010)

*More Excitement!*

*Today's Eats*

Whey Protein Shot(s) ~2
Coffee~(max. allowance) Five Cups w/ low fat creamer 
12oz. Tilapia Fillet(s)
8oz. Swai Fillet
8oz. Saute'ed Shrimp

*969Calories, 18.2g Fat, 8.2g Carbs.,182.6g Protein* 

These numbers are for my _projected_ daily intake. Projected meaning that these numbers are accurate provided that I don't screw up between now and bedtime.

My cravings are starting to decrease slightly, and by the end of business tomorrow I should be back in the _safe_, no-craving/no appetite zone. This is a good place to be, as once I'm there, I can turn down any temptation thrown at me. Since the county fair is in town this week, the sooner I level off the better.....My wife has been known to bring home those God Aweful funnel cakes and elephant ears....Bleh!
I have had a slight headache for three days, which is a little worrisome since I'm not due for my diet-related headache just yet. But, after yesterday's workout, I should expect some sort of discomfort...headache, neck pain, DOMS, etc. so we'll just work our way through this like we have in the past. And I suspect that when I take ALL of the recommended supplements the way I should (been a little forgetful about this) some of these symptoms should decrease substantially.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 29, 2010)

So what your saying is that this effin neck pain is normal? I can barely turn my head!! 
Good job on the food but man those are low calories !! Whats this I hear we can eat pickles? MA just told me but Jugs neglected to tell me. lol. You got something against chicken boobies? Fish man  How come you can have creamer too !! lol I am just picking things apart arent I .. I suppose I am in the grumpy stage .. Day 4 here I come!! 

Push through tonight buddy YOU CAN DO IT PUT YOUR BUTT INTO IT !!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> So what your saying is that this effin neck pain is normal? I can barely turn my head!!
> Good job on the food but man those are low calories !! Whats this I hear we can eat pickles? MA just told me but Jugs neglected to tell me. lol. You got something against chicken boobies? Fish man  How come you can have creamer too !! lol I am just picking things apart arent I .. I suppose I am in the grumpy stage .. Day 4 here I come!!
> 
> Push through tonight buddy YOU CAN DO IT PUT YOUR BUTT INTO IT !!



Neck pain _shouldn't_ be normal, but I shouldn't keep falling asleep on the couch either. Either way, I'm sure I'll have some after I do legs today....I've got to get better bar position when doing squats...might have to break down and use the sissy pad.....

Pickles? Heck Yeah, as long as they're not the sweet type, of course. Chicken breasts? Oh they're fine, I just like the lower fat content in fish and shrimp, plus it seems "lighter" so if I'm in a bind to hit my protein numbers, I can handle a lot more of it in one sitting. Too many Chic. breasts make me feel like I've eaten a brick. The creamer? Well, it only has 1g fat and 1g carbs per tspn, so I just try to make sure I include it in my daily totals. Lyle actually says "no creamer".....I say bunk Lyle. Nah, I will slowly wean myself off of it, as it is one of those things that can sneak up on ya and mess up your diet if you're not careful.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 30, 2010)

Back to Business......

*Foods Dat I be Eatin'*
Today's fare consisted mainly of chicken breasts, shrimp and eggs, with a couple of protein supp.'s thrown in.

*943 Calories, 21.1g Fat, 9.0g Carbs., 169.7g Protein *

*How I picked Stuff Up and Put it back down*

Today was the first day I have worked legs in quite a while, so the workout was *intentionally *light..._very light_. Otherwise I would go in there, start slinging plates on bars, and be unable to walk tomorrow, or worse yet injure myself. While I did half of the volume I would normally do, I think it was a good call to use restraint at this point...I can already "feel it" in my legs. Of course, we will go back to the full body routine next week.

*Jest Talkin' 'Bout Stuff Now*

I am starting to warm back up to this diet again.....*Finally*. During the last couple of days, I have not felt as good in general as I did when I first began RFL. I am guessing this is due to many unrelated factors such as the weather, biz-related stress, screwed up sleep patterns for the past couple of weeks, etc., resulting in headaches, generalized fatigue, and an uneasy stomach.....things I would normally ignore or work through....I've just been feeling like crap. But I think that once my system gets acclimated to the diet again, I'll be good to go. In fact, today's workout has made me feel much better. Endorphins rock.
So, I am getting my enthusiasm back, and after another day or two of strict dieting, I should break through the haze and be back on track.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 30, 2010)

So precise on what food is going into your body, you know the exact measurements, thats my downfall i just eat and see what happens lol


----------



## JennyB (Sep 30, 2010)

Well DM I am sure that tomorrow will put you in the zone again. Its day 4 for me and I feel TOTALLY different then the first three days. Feeling good and the morning 1/4cup of coffee helped and havent even had the desire to have a pickle or Jello! Saving it for desert tonight  KEEP PRESSING FORWARDS BUDDY!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2010)

davegmb said:


> So precise on what food is going into your body, you know the exact measurements, thats my downfall i just eat and see what happens lol


You and me both Dave!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 30, 2010)

JUNKINDATRUNK said:
			
		

> Well DM I am sure that tomorrow will put you in the zone again. Its day 4 for me and I feel TOTALLY different then the first three days. Feeling good and the morning 1/4cup of coffee helped and havent even had the desire to have a pickle or Jello! Saving it for desert tonight  KEEP PRESSING FORWARDS BUDDY!!



Um, you know you can have caffeine on this diet, yes? At least Lyle says you can.




davegmb said:


> So precise on what food is going into your body, you know the exact measurements, thats my downfall i just eat and see what happens lol



Since the PSMF/RFL diet isn't exactly a day at the beach, I just want to make sure I'm getting my money's worth out of this diet. Besides, anyone on this Planet should be able to track their daily food intake....it isn't nearly as intimidating or difficult as it might seem. All you need is:

1.) *A digital scale*~All portions are _not_ the same, *even if the label says so*.
2.) *Fitday*, or equivalent.~ You can easily create your own library of foods...just plug and play.
3.) *Literacy*~ You *have* to read the labels. You *have* to find those hidden grams of sugar, etc..._especially_ on this diet.
4.) *Organizational Skills and Manual Dexterity*~ If you can operate a zip-lock bag, you're in business. Just pre-weigh your foods, bag 'em, label 'em and you're good to go.

Now, with all of this said, I'm going to grab my 6oz. bag of shrimp, go home and whip those little critters up with 1 whole egg, 3 egg whites, splash everything with salsa picante and chow down.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice ... real nice .. JUNK IN DAH TRUNK hey !! Naughty !! 

I had 1/4 cup this morning and dont want to do anything else other than a cup of tea. I stick to doing exactely as Jugs says .. no ifs ands or BIG BUTTS about it


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 1, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Nice ... real nice .. JUNK IN DAH TRUNK hey !! Naughty !!
> 
> I had 1/4 cup this morning and dont want to do anything else other than a cup of tea. I stick to doing exactely as Jugs says .. no ifs ands or BIG BUTTS about it



Juggs Lyle Juggs Lyle

Now I'm all confused...I don't know who's diet to follow....Dang It!

Either way, I would like to report an assault.....somebody beat me to a pulp with a 2x4 while I was in my sleep. Apparently I must adjust my interpretation of "light workout" for future reference.

In addition:*Pickles*. Yes pickles are good, pickles are fine, but it is not advised that one fend off late night cravings by eating half a jar of pickles. Of course, if you are in the latter stages of the diet, and are experiencing defecation difficulties, then the half jar of pickles are as effective as a saline enema......just thought I'd share.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 1, 2010)

Lovely once again DM lol. Good thing I only had one pickle yesterday and it was in my tuna! Im a good girl .. angel in fact .. NOW PULL IT TOGETHER BIG BOY !!!


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 1, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Lovely once again DM lol. Good thing I only had one pickle yesterday and it was in my tuna! Im a good girl .. angel in fact .. NOW PULL IT TOGETHER BIG BOY !!!



Yes Ma'am.


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 1, 2010)

*Da Numbers*
*953 Calories, 16.6g Fat, 10.3g Carbs.,184.4g Protein*

Tonight should be an easy night...no cravings. I think I'm pretty much out of the woods. The next test will be that of *temptation*....a test that I will, of course, pass with flying colors. The County Fair is in town, and my wife and I are taking my son and his friend tomorrow....as much as I dread the thought. I am sure that during the course of this little venture, I will be asked at least twenty times about whether I would like one of the elephant ears, funnel cakes, deep fried snickers bars and those traditional home made fries topped with vinegar that are found in this little pergatory playground....followed by the usual, "Oh, you can't have that?"..."Just a little won't hurt ya"...."You can't have *Anything*!"....or my favorite, "*I hate you and your stoooopid diet, you son-of-a*!" Of course, I will stick to my guns and decline. I suppose I could take one of those vaccuum-packed pouces of tuna, and when tired of being asked respond with, "kyuk-uk-uk-uk, squeezed the pouch until the tuna is airborne, catch it in my mouth, find a big burly guy and sling his ass out of the park.






Tonight's Feast.....Chicken Gizzard Saute'! Join us! uk-uk-uk-uk..


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> elephant ears, funnel cakes, deep fried snickers bars and those traditional home made fries topped with vinegar that are found in this little pergatory playground....followed by the usual, "Oh, you can't have that?"..."Just a little won't hurt ya"...."You can't have *Anything*!"....or my favorite, "*I hate you and your stoooopid diet, you son-of-a*!"


 
I get that complaining every weekend. 

What the hell are elephant ears? 

And $5 says you don't make it all the way through without giving in at least once. I would


----------



## JennyB (Oct 1, 2010)

Elephant Ears are soooooo tasty !! 

BUT DM I got your back and the fair will be left for the people that are not trying to achieve greatness... you skinny ass


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 3, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I get that complaining every weekend.
> 
> What the hell are elephant ears?



Elephant ears are similar to funnel cakes...they're all basically _deep fried dough_, resulting in something like a donut that was run over by a steam roller that is topped with anything from powdered sugar, to cinnamon sugar, to chocolate sauce.....basically everything that is bad for us.



> And $5 says you don't make it all the way through without giving in at least once. I would



I *never* gave in. (told ya) I own a restaurant, so even if I _weren't_ on this diet I wouldn't eat anything prepared under those conditions by those nasty people. It was tough, because we walked around for about five hours, and towards the end I was running out of gas..gettin' kinda washed out and dizzy...but I made it home in time to devour some chicken breasts before I crashed.



			
				JBooo said:
			
		

> BUT DM I got your back and the fair will be left for the people that are not trying to achieve greatness... you skinny ass
> 10-01-2010 06:13 PM



Thanks, gurrrl.  Yeah, saying no to this stuff isn't hard at all once I get into the diet. That has always been the beauty of this diet. If you can make it through the three or four day "transition period", you're good to go. By the way....While I have never been (other than last year's 250) grossly obese, I must say that I've been called a lot of things in my life, and SKINNY has never been one of them, lol! 

Free Meal Today......Salad Bar at Ruby Tuesday's. Just mixed greens with a little more fat...Parmesan, a little bacon, cottage cheese, etc. I see no need to get lax with the free meal after only one week of dieting. I did, however, pop a cough drop in my mouth this morning at church, forgetting about the SUGAR in the thing! Needless to say, the Keto-stix read "0"...............No big deal, I'll burn it right off and get back into it tomorrow after the workout.


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 4, 2010)

*Food....Same Ol' Same Ol'..*

*873 Calories, 8.2g Fat, 5.4g Carbs., 180.7g Protein *

Calories are a little low today, although I doubt this will have any major effect after yesterday's free meal. While I realize that I am only just over a week into the diet, I'm having to fight off the "it's not working" anxiety again. I know better, of course, but this seems to be a common, recurring thought when I do this diet. A thought that was reinforced when I looked in the mirror this morning and thought, "I should be further along than this, damn it!!" 
So, in an effort to minimize this nonsensical and premature notion, I am going to completely eliminate the (smallish amount of carbs and fat in the) creamer I've been adding to my coffee, increase my water intake two-fold, and re-evaluate how focused I am on my workout routine. I've been having a bit of difficulty getting back into the groove with the workout. Due to tightness in my lower back and neck, I basically cut the workout in half today.....Not cool.


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 5, 2010)

*Pondering Progress~Inhibiting Psychology*

Now, let me preface this by saying that I have always been an "average" to possibly a slightly more muscular guy than the hardgainer variety, for the majority of my life, normally hovering at or between 190-200lbs,  and that my recent dieting venture has not started from the same point as "The Biggest Loser" contestants. Of course, I was getting close this past year..(250).but we'll let that slide.

The Question:

After reviewing my comment about "the mirror" yesterday, I began thinking about the psychological aspects of "weight loss". Now, I do not believe that I have ever been (nor will ever be) conflicted with _Muscle Dysmorphia_, or any other major self esteem issues, after seeing the images attached to several "bodybuilding over forty" articles I've read in the recent past, I have caught myself thinking, "Jeeze, by the time I get as lean as I want to be, I'm gonna be SMALL". Of course, I have to counter this thought with my usual use of humor (to take the edge off of what _could be _considered serious by some) with, "There's a lot of muscle under that fat!".  My concern lies with the former....I'm a little worried that this perception is, or may, interfere with fat loss.
With this said, how do those of you, my fellow 40~ish constituents, view self perception when dieting...or bulking, for that matter?


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 5, 2010)

Hmmph. Guess I'm the only one.


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 5, 2010)

*The Numbers

923 Calories, 26.6g Fat, 6.1g Carbs., 160.6g Protein*


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 5, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Pondering Progress~Inhibiting Psychology*
> The Question:
> 
> After reviewing my comment about "the mirror" yesterday, I began thinking about the psychological aspects of "weight loss". Now, I do not believe that I have ever been (nor will ever be) conflicted with _Muscle Dysmorphia_, or any other major self esteem issues, after seeing the images attached to several "bodybuilding over forty" articles I've read in the recent past, I have caught myself thinking, "Jeeze, by the time I get as lean as I want to be, I'm gonna be SMALL". Of course, I have to counter this thought with my usual use of humor (to take the edge off of what _could be _considered serious by some) with, "There's a lot of muscle under that fat!".  My concern lies with the former....I'm a little worried that this perception is, or may, interfere with fat loss.
> With this said, how do those of you, my fellow 40~ish constituents, view self perception when dieting...or bulking, for that matter?


 
How about under 40. 

I've run into the same issue myself these last few weeks. I keep re-evaluating myself on "should I do a hard cut" to get my stomach were I want it, or "should I keep hitting it hard and just watch what I eat". Every time I go back to 2 things: 

1. once I get to my "goal weight or see detailed abs" and lose the muscle and fat it takes to get to that point what is it going to get me. How long could I maintain that without keeping the diet going.
2. if I keep going like I am and the Body fat keeps going down (slow as hell of course) but keep lifting and gaining muscle as much as possible then at least I know in the long run at some point I'll find a place and be happy and able to maintain. 

I don't know if that made any sense, but guess I'm trying to say anytime you let yourself guess or think your going to be something you don't want to be in the end will keep you from going all out. Be it the diet, weights or even work.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Pondering Progress~Inhibiting Psychology*
> 
> (snip)I'm a little worried that this perception is, or may, interfere with fat loss.
> With this said, how do those of you, my fellow 40~ish constituents, view self perception when dieting...or bulking, for that matter?



The muscle mags have distorted my perception of what it takes to appeal to the average joe or jane.

I get compliments on my appearance yet often feel lacking because I don't look (nor will I ever look) like an Arnold Schwarzenegger from 1974.

So my goal is to realize that I've got to throw out that unrealistic image and become the best me. I know what I consider my weaknesses and I know what my expectations are. Self perception can definitely work for or against  you or, rather, attitude can make you or break you, right?

My advice, fwiw, hang in there! Plow ahead. Set a goal and stick to it like glue.

If you need any additional clichés you know where to find me. lol


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 10, 2010)

Curt James said:


> The muscle mags have distorted my perception of what it takes to appeal to the average joe or jane.
> 
> I get compliments on my appearance yet often feel lacking because I don't look (nor will I ever look) like an Arnold Schwarzenegger from 1974.
> 
> ...




Hey, you found me...cool.

Well, I have decided that my recent self perception is based on a couple of things. A few years ago, yes, I had gained a substantial amount of fat, but at the same time I had also retained a certain amount of muscle. After slacking off for quite a while, I lost a good bit of the muscle, then, after losing a good amount of fat during my first round of RFL, I was left with a sort of out-of-whack composition. If this makes sense. So, after a miserable second phase during the past couple of weeks, I have determined that it might be more reasonable and do-able (with all of the stuff I'm working on right now...some good, some stressful) to back off of the extreme RFL diet, go with a disciplined/clean maintenance or just slightly reduced calorie diet through the fall and early winter months, (i.e.eat and lift like *I want to *for a while) build my strength up, gain a tad of muscle, and then resume the cut/RFL in the spring. 

I'm not bailing out, just doing what makes sense for a little while. And, for whatever the reason, during this last RFL phase I have felt *terrible*...nothing like the first time. I would really like to heal up where I need to heal up, and increase my lifts, or at least be able to go all out without the fear of killing myself due to low intake, lol.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 10, 2010)

Sounds like a plan that will work for you .. so giver a go DM .. we are behinf you 100%


----------

